# 1DX dust behind superimposed screen



## R1-7D (Jul 2, 2014)

Somehow over the course of the weekend I managed to get some dust (two specks to be exact) behind the superimposed screen near the bottom left corner and just to the top-left of the middle when looking through the view finder. 

I've taken the focusing screen out and used a rocket blower up there to no avail. 

I've had the camera exactly two weeks and two days. What do you guys think I should do: Just ignore it, or send it in?



I took the superimposed screen out of my 5D2 when a similar thing happen to it, but I'm a bit more reluctant to do that with the 1DX.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 2, 2014)

I had a speck like that, it worked it's way out after a few weeks.


----------



## R1-7D (Jul 2, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> I had a speck like that, it worked it's way out after a few weeks.



Thank you for the response, Neuro. Perhaps it's just a natural occurrence then?

I'll try to tell the little voice in the back of my mind to shut up and ignore it. Hopefully mine will work their way out too over a few weeks of usage.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 2, 2014)

R1-7D said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > I had a speck like that, it worked it's way out after a few weeks.
> ...



I'll be annoyed with those two specks. Hope the specks will go away as Neuro said. 

Since I'm 15mins away from Canon service center, Irvine, CA, I would send it in for cleaning.


----------



## R1-7D (Jul 3, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> R1-7D said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Honestly, Dylan...the specks did drive me nuts. I went asylum crazy this afternoon and removed the focusing screen and attempted to remove the superimposed display. I only got as far as removing the upper bracket (the one you see when you take the lens off with the two little screws holding it in place). 

As soon as I got the bracket off I realized I was in over my head with this camera maintenance wise. I blew some air at the superimposed screen, got one speck of dust off and attempted to put the bracket back. First the bracket fell into the camera...and was caught by the focusing screen bracket which was already dropped down; saved my mirror. Then, after using tweezers to pull the bracket out a screw fell on the floor. 3.5 hours later, I found it!!!! w00t!

The downside is I managed to get my second speck of dust back in behind the superimposed display during the whole ordeal. So I basically accomplished nothing, other than learning my mental breaking point. lol 

This afternoon has been one of the most hilarious and frustrating episodes of my life in recent memory. My friend came over and told me I'm deranged; I tend to agree at this point. 



I'd send it into CPS, but I have some events coming up that I need the camera for...and Canon Canada is sllllooow to return things, even with their 5 day turn-around for CPS Gold members. I'll just tough it out and hope the specks go away. I'm sure that in the course of the camera's life it'll only get more. :-\


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 3, 2014)

R1-7D said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > R1-7D said:
> ...



Let hope X II will have better sealing ;D 

I've only used my 5D III one since the day I bought 1DX. Loving it.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jul 3, 2014)

R1-7D said:


> Honestly, Dylan...the specks did drive me nuts. I went asylum crazy this afternoon and removed the focusing screen and attempted to remove the superimposed display. I only got as far as removing the upper bracket (the one you see when you take the lens off with the two little screws holding it in place).
> 
> As soon as I got the bracket off I realized I was in over my head with this camera maintenance wise. I blew some air at the superimposed screen, got one speck of dust off and attempted to put the bracket back. First the bracket fell into the camera...and was caught by the focusing screen bracket which was already dropped down; saved my mirror. Then, after using tweezers to pull the bracket out a screw fell on the floor. 3.5 hours later, I found it!!!! w00t!
> 
> ...



I take it the specs are black and rather well defined? They're not vague blobs like normal dust.

Anyway, I know the feeling and recognize the spec issue with my 5D MkIII (I never had these specs in my MkII). When I got the camera I tried to blow out the specs with a rocket blower; was nervous enough to forget I was wearing a really dusty sweater that I really shouldn't wear when opening the front of the camera. During that exercise a tiny hair seemed to have wedged itself in a corner of the focusing screen.

Luckily I managed to stop myself at that point before I managed to make things worse. I've now accepted it and try not to look for specs as long as it doesn't affect image quality (sensor dust) or if it's really something big and annoying like the piece of thread/dust I got on the focusing screen after a lens change in Japan. I managed to live with that for two days (imagine the self restraint) until we were staying in a place in the mountains where the air war very clear and fresh, and then I took a rocket blower to the focusing screen + all the back elements of my lenses when I was sitting on the balcony of our accommodation. I was stoked that I managed to blow out that piece of dust with no effect on the sensor... but the original specs remained of course. They seem to behind or even in the viewfinder LCD screen or thereabouts. Out of reach though but also out of harm's way. Because if they're that stuck, the're not likely to find their way to the imaging sensor.

What helped me now it to see the focusing screen as a dust collector that protects the sensor. As long as the dust is on there doesn't find its way to the sensor and can be removed every once in a while, then it's doing this job admirably.

So camera's are like life; they're just not perfect; and that can be hard to swallow for us perfectionists


----------



## R1-7D (Jul 3, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> R1-7D said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly, Dylan...the specks did drive me nuts. I went asylum crazy this afternoon and removed the focusing screen and attempted to remove the superimposed display. I only got as far as removing the upper bracket (the one you see when you take the lens off with the two little screws holding it in place).
> ...



Thank you for the thoughtful response. You're absolutely right; one needs to learn that nothing is perfect. 

It's funny you say you had the speck issue with your 5D3 and not your 5D2 because I actually have had the exact opposite experience with those cameras. I did develop a speck with the 5D3, but it eventually went away like Neuro's (and it was well enough off to the side that I was able to ignore it). With my 5D2 I took out the focusing screen, the shims and the superimposed plate just to clean it. It took a few tries, but I eventually got all the dust. Working on that camera was relatively simple in comparison to the 5D3 and 1DX. 

Anyways, looking up at the sky with the lens attached, or looking at a bright light, I can actually see a few more dust particles in the viewfinder area than I originally noticed. I must have blown them up there inadvertently. Or maybe the camera came that way from the factory? Who knows...dust is everywhere and now I'm hypersensitive to it in the camera.

Looking online for what Canon does for viewfinder cleanings I've found that they don't consider it a warrantable issue anyways. They consider dust in the camera as being related to user error and they charge close to $300. So this is definitely something I am going to learn to ignore unless the viewfinder gets so many black spots that it becomes a real problem.


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 3, 2014)

R1-7D said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > I had a speck like that, it worked it's way out after a few weeks.
> ...



Honestly, dust specs on a DSLR screen are normal. If you haven't any now you will have eventually, it's inevitable. Just ignore it, or you may start noticing the 'floaters' in your eyes too !


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Jul 3, 2014)

I wouldn't worry about a few dust spots. I had a very small spider in my 1D4, he was a little distracting when I was trying to compose a picture but I got quite fond of him/her after a few days.


----------



## R1-7D (Jul 3, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> R1-7D said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



I'm doing my best to so far!

One quick question: since the dust is on the focus screen or super imposed display, is there the potential for the dust to ever effect the autofocusing of the camera?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 3, 2014)

johnf3f said:


> I wouldn't worry about a few dust spots. I had a very small spider in my 1D4, he was a little distracting when I was trying to compose a picture but I got quite fond of him/her after a few days.



Your real name isn't Peter Parker, is it?


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 3, 2014)

R1-7D said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > R1-7D said:
> ...



Dust on the focusing screen: no. The AF marks are just to show you where the AF is, they are not connected to the AF in any way. Dust on the AF sensor sat in the bottom of the mirror box; another thing. Many people seem not to want to accept this, but dust / dirt here can make AF malfunction, normally only one effected point at a time though. So if ever one of our AF points appears to lose accuracy or stop working give the mirror box ( with mirror up) a good vac and blow job.


----------



## R1-7D (Jul 4, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> R1-7D said:
> 
> 
> > Sporgon said:
> ...



Thanks again for the response! All really great information. I counted around 30 dust specks that must have gone before the SI plate, about four of which are really noticeable. Seems like using the camera earlier today hoped it collect some more specks. July is a pretty insane month photography wise for me, so maybe in August I'll send it in. I've decided it does need to be cleaned, it's just finding the opportune time. 


Interesting choice of words haha.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Jul 4, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> johnf3f said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't worry about a few dust spots. I had a very small spider in my 1D4, he was a little distracting when I was trying to compose a picture but I got quite fond of him/her after a few days.
> ...



Nice one Neuro!
No my name is John Farrell, but the producer changed it so it would sound better in the movie!


----------



## Northstar (Jul 5, 2014)

johnf3f said:


> I wouldn't worry about a few dust spots. I had a very small spider in my 1D4, he was a little distracting when I was trying to compose a picture but I got quite fond of him/her after a few days.



Lol John! Funny! ;D


----------



## Northstar (Jul 5, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> johnf3f said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't worry about a few dust spots. I had a very small spider in my 1D4, he was a little distracting when I was trying to compose a picture but I got quite fond of him/her after a few days.
> ...



Lol again!! ;D


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 5, 2014)

Dust specs in the viewfinder can be annoying, so far, I've only had to remove them once.


----------



## R1-7D (Jul 5, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Dust specs in the viewfinder can be annoying, so far, I've only had to remove them once.



Were you able to remove them yourself or did you send it in to Canon?


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Jul 5, 2014)

Since I moved to a 1DX I have no spider!
Must complain to Canon!


----------



## traingineer (Jul 6, 2014)

Send the body to Canon to clean it, and while it's being cleaned up, get another 1DX to pass the time. Then wait for Canon to send your "older" 1DX back. Now you have 2 1DX bodies all nice and clean and ready for action!


----------



## ScubaX (Jul 6, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> R1-7D said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Dammit, now I'm seeing those too.  :'(


----------



## R1-7D (Jul 7, 2014)

So I managed to somehow get even more black dust/spots in there. I've decided tomorrow morning I'm sending the camera off to CPS in Toronto. It's kind of an inconvenience, but since the camera is so new I'd rather do it now than wait.

Since the camera was bought June 16, I'm hoping they cover the cost of cleaning. If not, oh well...at least it will be clean.


----------



## dgatwood (Jul 7, 2014)

By any chance can you get far enough (without difficulty) to allow you to hit the thing with compressed air and blow out the crud?


----------



## R1-7D (Jul 7, 2014)

dgatwood said:


> By any chance can you get far enough (without difficulty) to allow you to hit the thing with compressed air and blow out the crud?



I possibly could do that...but I'd be scared it would make the situation worse. Plus, compressed air can shoot out liquid and if I got that on the SI plate I'm really hooped.


I've been doing some reading on this issue and apparently it's quite common. My biggest concern is if Canon decided that I need a new pentaprism; I'm not 100% sure I trust the technicians doing the work and they could misalign the viewfinder somehow.


----------



## R1-7D (Jul 7, 2014)

Well, I sent the camera off to CPS Canada. Hopefully it doesn't take them too long! Since I'm a gold member the turnaround time is approximately six days. I also expect to get a $250 bill out of this.


----------



## R1-7D (Jul 8, 2014)

Canon Canada received the camera this morning and are going to do the clean/repair free of charge. Gotta love the CPS membership.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi R1. 
That's good news, I guess they must think it is excessive or somewhere it really shouldn't have been able to get. Or a goodwill gesture. 

Cheers Graham. 



R1-7D said:


> Canon Canada received the camera this morning and are going to do the clean/repair free of charge. Gotta love the CPS membership.


----------



## R1-7D (Jul 9, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi R1.
> That's good news, I guess they must think it is excessive or somewhere it really shouldn't have been able to get. Or a goodwill gesture.
> 
> Cheers Graham.
> ...



Thanks Valve. Yeah, maybe all of the above? Either way I'm happy they are doing it. I will report back on the repair once the camera gets back into my hands.


----------



## R1-7D (Jul 11, 2014)

I just called CPS Canada to find out what repairs they were doing. The repairs are apparently finished and they are shipping it back to me today, so it will be here Monday. 

The CPS lady told me they replaced the pentaprism and eye piece, and cleaned both the mirror and sensor. All done under warranty. 

Looking forward to having the camera back.


----------



## R1-7D (Jul 14, 2014)

So I just got the camera back.

The new pentaprism has some tiny black specks in the pentaprism too. Oh well...much better than before and I can live with this. 

It's come back with a slight problem, however. When I try dropping the focusing screen down it sticks. It drops down about 2-4 millimetres and stops. I have the use the screen removal tool to pull it down and then it releases dropping the focusing screen.


Think this is an issue worth sending it back over?


EDIT:

The camera keeps getting dust on the bottom of the focusing screen now. Not a big deal as I just remove the battery, remove the focusing screen and blow it off. While the focusing screen not dropping down freely is a bit annoying, it doesn't particularly bother me. Probably the technician tightened something a bit more than normal. Either way it's not really interfering with the removal of the screen other than just having to use the tool to slightly move the bracket down a bit more before it drops down on its own.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jul 14, 2014)

R1-7D said:


> So I just got the camera back.
> 
> The new pentaprism has some tiny black specks in the pentaprism too. Oh well...much better than before and I can live with this.
> 
> ...



Be careful not to get into a type of vicious circle now - your experience is a learning point for me too, sometimes we just have to let stuff be before we make it any worse.


----------



## Straightshooter (Jul 15, 2014)

R1-7D said:


> The new pentaprism has some tiny black specks in the pentaprism too. Oh well...much better than before and I can live with this.
> Think this is an issue worth sending it back over?



You know, I knew a pro sports photographer once who had exactly the same issues (as you are having now) with one of his -1d Mark III's and the thing just *EXPLODED* in his hands one day while shooting the winter Olympics back in 2010!!!      

He lost two fingers and his right eye :'( :'( :'( :'( so if I were you, I wouldn't be so easy going about this!! ???

Hope this helps... ;D


----------



## IsaacImage (Jul 15, 2014)

Straightshooter said:


> R1-7D said:
> 
> 
> > The new pentaprism has some tiny black specks in the pentaprism too. Oh well...much better than before and I can live with this.
> ...



It's a great when you have a cense of humour, but when you pay such amount $ for best/Top available piece of equipment - you are expecting for the Best !

I was told by Canon Canada, that this is non warranty repair and cost around $800 CAD, when I brought the body righ after it was purchased.
It's not really big deal, much more bothering me dust on the sensor in 1DX bodies.
This is really huge freaking deal for me, as you are thinking more than twice when you stoping down the aperture to F8.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 15, 2014)

My hardest worked 1Ds MkIII has more shit in the viewfinder than the African savannah after the wildebeest migration. I wouldn't dream of cleaning it, it works. Next time something on it breaks it can go to Canon and if they clean it, great.

I understand the "collectors" mentality for bespoke items like limited edition Leica's, but to try to do that to simple workers tools seems a bit strange to me; these things are not built in dust proof clean rooms, they are not collectables, in fact they are nothing special at all in and of themselves, they are tools that enable us to take amazing images. 

Worry about the colour of your output images, worry about lighting, worry about AF, exposure, or any number of important things, don't worry about a spec of dust in the camera, a scratch on the paint, a broken catch or seal, it is nothing more than a tool to take your great images.


----------



## Straightshooter (Jul 15, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> My hardest worked 1Ds MkIII has more S___ in the viewfinder than the African savannah after the wildebeest migration. I wouldn't dream of cleaning it, it works. Next time something on it breaks it can go to Canon and if they clean it, great.
> 
> I understand the "collectors" mentality for bespoke items like limited edition Leica's, but to try to do that to simple workers tools seems a bit strange to me; these things are not built in dust proof clean rooms, they are not collectables, in fact they are nothing special at all in and of themselves, they are tools that enable us to take amazing images.
> 
> Worry about the colour of your output images, worry about lighting, worry about AF, exposure, or any number of important things, don't worry about a spec of dust in the camera, a scratch on the paint, a broken catch or seal, it is nothing more than a tool to take your great images.




+1 

Spoken like a person who actually shoots instead of talks! ;D


----------



## Straightshooter (Jul 15, 2014)

IsaacImage said:


> Straightshooter said:
> 
> 
> > R1-7D said:
> ...


----------

